# 5 Wire to 3 Wire HVAC Fan Motor



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

208/230 orange and purple to the capacitor(round thing):wink: wire nut brown and yellow together out of the motor.then wire in 2 hot wires ONE to black and other onto capoacitor where orange is...verify your rotation the motor can be reversed changing the capacitor wires


----------



## r4ymond88 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am sorry to bump such an old thread, but I am having this exact same issue. I replaced my RHEEM OEM Motor with a Protech Motor and there is 3 Wires (brown, orange are going to the capacitor) (black going to the contactor)...as opposed to the new motor that has 5 wires (black, orange, brown, yello, purple) 

I sort of understand the diagram above, but then there would be only two conections made one to the capacitor (orange&purple) and one to the contactor(black), instead of two to the capacitor and one to the contactor. Any help on this? 

I don't fully understand how I should wire TWO hot wires one to black and one to capacitor where orange should be... this has me confused. Thanks. 
Thanks.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Orange and Purple are 2 connections to the capacitor. They are put on opposite terminals. The black to the contactor. And then another wire from the contactors other pole to the capacitor.


----------

